# Fidel Castro Resigns! Just Breaking



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

*Castro steps down!*

Breaking news on CNN! Castro steps down, Raul takes charge. Will anything change?


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

*Castro steps down!*

This just in, breaking news on CNN. Castro steps down and his brother Raul to take charge. Will anything change?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

holy crap he did! Now this is history, a "where were you when" moment. As to what's going to happen....that's still up in the air


----------



## hockeythug (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

Interesting


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

I thought that Raul was currently in charge, albeit temporarily. I think the National Assembly still has to elect the next president, though they'll probably go with Raul.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Just Saw it on FOX


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



[OT] Loki said:


> Now this is history, a "where were you when" moment.


Yup...I will always remember I was sitting in front of my computer at 2:39AM, reading Drazzil's thread when I learned of it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

I hope nothing changes. I kinda like the embargo. I'm greedy!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

No way, really? I gotta flip on the tube!


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, just read it on CNN myself. Maybe they'll lift that stupid embargo now


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I doubt that. His brother is a tough one as well. Would be nice though... but it could hurt the cigar quality in cuba.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Advil said:


> I hope nothing changes. I kinda like the embargo. I'm greedy!


You're an idiot.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Heres a link to a story.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aIwWIv28EMcg&refer=home


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I hope we don't have 367 threads on this today...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=137910:tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Dude, :mn :mn :mn :mn :mn

Time to stock up :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

In the words the first man to set foot on the moon:

"That's one small step for man; one giant leap for mankind".


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

{might as well post in this one, too }

Dude, :mn :mn :mn :mn :mn

Time to stock up! :r


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

hopefully they'll finally drop that ridiculous embargo, but I doubt it.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I predict 14 threads, Jimmy.


I pray for the enrichment of the people of Cuba, for their liberation from under the thumb of Castros regime. The miserable hitch is Raoul. That is still scary.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I predict 14 threads, Jimmy.
> 
> I pray for the enrichment of the people of Cuba, for their liberation from under the thumb of Castros regime. The miserable hitch is Raoul. That is still scary.


:r Should we have a contest?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll say 6 really long threads. You don't think the country will revolt? We should have a contest on that too.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Don't believe all you hear on Fox.:r

14 threads Pete?
You are low balling it but it is amazing news.

The question of the day is (as posted on one of the others going), how is it that a dead man resigns from office? Hmmmm.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Bax said:


> I'll say 6 really long threads. You don't think the country will revolt? We should have a contest on that too.


No, I think we will be forcing democracy down their throat before they are even able to revolt.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

BBC Link

I wonder if and when the embargo will be lifted.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> The question of the day is (as posted on one of the others going), how is it that a dead man resigns from office? Hmmmm.


You really think so. He sure hasn't been seen in public much lately.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Regardless of how many threads are posted on this, I will only participate in this thread. 


MCS


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Advil said:


> I hope nothing changes. I kinda like the embargo. I'm greedy!





shadowbandit said:


> You're an idiot.


:tpd:


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

The US govt. is no fan of Raul, so unfortunately we are probably a few years off. I am subscriber to the theory he has been dead for some time.

Habanos has to have been preparing for a lift in the embargo for some time now.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Advil said:


> I hope nothing changes. I kinda like the embargo. I'm greedy!


do you ever think of anything before you post? There is MUCH MUCH more to it then the damn embargo. You are such an idiot


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

I like Nicaraguan and Honduran blends along with some D.R. cigars way better than most CCs. Once the embargo lifts and the mystery is gone Cuba will have to compete on quality and value alone. Maybe the price will come down on some of their worthwhile cigars and the quality will go up on their ordinary ones.
Castro was not the reason for the embargo, and the reason still stands. Some restitution will have to be made, or at least some kind of concession. Till then I say let them stew in their commie brew.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I was listening to CNBC on the way to work and the reporter kept mentioning "Cigar Smokers must be watching this intently."

You bet I am!

I have to wonder though...what would/will this do to the price of ISOMs?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> I was listening to CNBC on the way to work and the reporter kept mentioning "Cigar Smokers must be watching this intently."
> 
> You bet I am!
> 
> I have to wonder though...what would/will this do to the price of ISOMs?


There is no way they will actually sell the Island itself right away, but with democracy and a freer market, you never know if they might just sell parts of it, notably places near beaches and fields of tobacco. YOu probably can find some others for sale in the general area of the Caribbean, but I imagine they are somewhat cost prohibitive... to most of us.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Regardless of how many threads are posted on this, I will only participate in this thread.
> 
> MCS


So this is the official thread now uh? :r


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> There is no way they will actually sell the Island itself right away, but with democracy and a freer market, you never know if they might just sell parts of it, notably places near beaches and fields of tobacco. YOu probably can find some others for sale in the general area of the Caribbean, but I imagine they are somewhat cost prohibitive... to most of us.


:r:r I just love your comments! Put me down for an acre of the beach . . . .


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Regardless of how many threads are posted on this, I will only participate in this thread.
> 
> MCS


Even though this is not the first? There was one that beat it by 45 minutes.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

This is the first one I saw, so its the one I will reply to. First off, I'm glad Castro resigned, now if he and his brother would just kick the bucket so Cuba could be a democracy, or at least something better than communist, that would be wonderful. That being said, I am sure brother Raul ( I think thats his name) will take over, and IMHO, not much will change, and the embargo won't be lifted, unless MAYBE Obama or Clinton get into the presidential office in Nov. I could see either one of them lifting it.

Scott


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Even though this is not the first? There was one that beat it by 45 minutes.


This is the first thread that I came upon. I have also seen the Barbara Walters interview with Castro and have placed it on my resume'

MCS


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm switching camps to this thread. It is going to be interesting to see what happens in the upcoming months/years


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

My guess is that what ever happens and who ever takes over for the country the price of sticks will still go up that's my story and I'm sticking to it for now:2


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

Crap, I thought that I was going to break this story. 1:47 am Damn don't you guys ever sleep.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

I'm a grad student, what's this 'sleep' you speak of?

Anyway, I doubt that prices will come down for a while even if the embargo is dropped. Much more of the US market will be open and demand will probably be higher than the supply for a while. Then again, what do I know :r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Advil said:


> I hope nothing changes. I kinda like the embargo. I'm greedy!


You should stick to rooting for the Red Sox. (and not the Pats)

That was one of the stupidest things I ever read. I guess living in Florida or picking up a paper would change your mind and you'd think less about keeping your cigars cheap and more about reality.

I am glad Casto stepped down and won't shed a tear when he is totally gone.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm going to designate this as my main "Fidel Quits" thread for now, because I'm feeling peer pressure.

However, I'd like to reserve the right to switch allegiance should another show more promise. 

As far as Fidel, Raul, the U.S., et al, I don't see any change at least for the time being. Maybe if he croaks. Maybe after November. Maybe.


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

I just saw this too.

http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hTsG2pDFZnSqzgFf5HW0eNihxYFQ

While Cuba is still communist, perhaps a new leader will give the opportunity to start normalizing relations with the US without Fidel losing face. Even if we have to wait for Raul to pass on, he is is 76, the Castros can't rule forever. Who will be the Gorbachev of Cuba?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



webjunkie said:


> Much more of the US market will be open and demand will probably be higher than the supply for a while. Then again, what do I know :r


If they are able to be sold in the US, everyone and his brother will be wanting to get them just to try them; there's gonna be a lot of saddness seeing some of these great sticks going up in smoke to some n00b that don't know what the hell he's doing. So even if anything does happen, I wouldn't expect any change in things for quiet some time (ie years).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> There is no way they will actually sell the Island itself right away, but with democracy and a freer market, you never know if they might just sell parts of it, notably places near beaches and fields of tobacco. YOu probably can find some others for sale in the general area of the Caribbean, but I imagine they are somewhat cost prohibitive... to most of us.





Ashcan Bill said:


> I'm going to designate this as my main "Fidel Quits" thread for now, because I'm feeling peer pressure.
> 
> However, I'd like to reserve the right to switch allegiance should another show more promise.


:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Artist rendition of Fidel preparing to deliver his resignation speech.

:r


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Artist rendition of Fidel preparing to deliver his resignation speech.
> 
> :r


:tu:r That's good Carlos!


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Infin1ty said:


> No, I think we will be forcing democracy down their throat before they are even able to revolt.


:BS If you wish to make the argument that there is some sort of moral equivilency between communism and democracy, go right ahead. I don't know how far you will get with it, but by all means give it a shot. I might suggest you make a new thread of it, though.

---------------

I doubt this will make much difference right away. His brother is apparently at least as much of a [email protected] as Fidel. The sooner these two assume room temperature the better for humanity.

Still, I predict that once Cuba is freed from the yoke of communism, all you guys with massive stockpiles of primo island tobacco leaf will see the value of that stock skyrocket. Not because communism produces better tobacco but because all that pent up demand suddenly becoming legal will probably kill quality for five years at least.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



uncballzer said:


> If they are able to be sold in the US, everyone and his brother will be wanting to get them just to try them; there's gonna be a lot of saddness seeing some of these great sticks going up in smoke to some n00b that don't know what the hell he's doing. So even if anything does happen, I wouldn't expect any change in things for quiet some time (ie years).


The capitalist thing to do is make money off the fool noobs hand over fist. Don't cry over the smoked cigars. There is no shortage of excellent cigars. Most of them will be smoking the fakes that will flood the market, anyway.


----------



## tnsmoker (Jan 25, 2008)

I like how no one seems to be going, "Now the people of Cuba can be free of years of oppression". Everyone just wants to know if we can get a good cigar.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey! Now the people of Cuba can be free of Oppression.


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

I for one welcome our new Cuban Cigar Overlords!


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

The embargo will not be lifted, at least not until Fidel's brother is not in charge. This is not anything to get excited about. But hey, his brother is 76, so maybe he'll fall over soon enough.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

tnsmoker said:


> I like how no one seems to be going, "Now the people of Cuba can be free of years of oppression". Everyone just wants to know if we can get a good cigar.


Because the people of Cuba won't be free of oppression :tu


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

can't wait to visit Cuba...legally!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

tnsmoker said:


> I like how no one seems to be going, "Now the people of Cuba can be free of years of oppression". Everyone just wants to know if we can get a good cigar.


Perhaps you missed my post #8, and the Cuban people will not experience what they deserve any time soon, with Raoul still kicking, but they _*are*_ one tiny step closer.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm only working this thread right here! But it's official that the embargo will remain.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/02/19/us.castro/index.html


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tnsmoker said:


> I like how no one seems to be going, "Now the people of Cuba can be free of years of oppression". Everyone just wants to know if we can get a good cigar.


Welcome to Club Stogie. When do you think i'll be able to get a good cigar? :ss


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



ridmaster said:


> I just saw this too.
> 
> http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hTsG2pDFZnSqzgFf5HW0eNihxYFQ
> 
> While Cuba is still communist, perhaps a new leader will give the opportunity to start normalizing relations with the US without Fidel losing face. Even if we have to wait for Raul to pass on, he is is 76, the Castros can't rule forever. Who will be the Gorbachev of Cuba?


 China is communist and we seem to be sending all of our money over there.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



duhman said:


> The capitalist thing to do is make money off the fool noobs hand over fist. Don't cry over the smoked cigars. There is no shortage of excellent cigars. Most of them will be smoking the fakes that will flood the market, anyway.


:tpd:


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



catfish said:


> China is communist and we seem to be sending all of our money over there.


China allows for private enterprise, private property and court protection, we might still do business with them if they didn't, but we wouldn't be investing much money there.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Every vacation/airline/tourist lobbyist is going to be chomping at the chain to get Congress to lift the embargo now. They know how much money is to be made with open Cuban borders. Money talks in Washington, so we shall see...

Either way, this is a great step forward for the Cuban people


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



catfish said:


> China is communist and we seem to be sending all of our money over there.


no one said U.S. Foreign policy makes sense. This is not a political dig at any party, both parties have been doing this crap for decades


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



shadowbandit said:


> You're an idiot.


Name calling is a little juvenile, if you ask me. Abdul is just goofing around.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Darrell said:


> You're a *dick *Jeff. :r





Darrell said:


> I have ADHD and I can change it by myself!!! :tu
> 
> *Dick *





Darrell said:


> You're a *dick *Jimbo, in case you forgot. :r





Darrell said:


> Name calling is a little juvenile, if you ask me. Abdul is just goofing around.


Hypocrite :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Darrell said:


> Name calling is a little juvenile, if you ask me. Abdul is just goofing around.


:tpd: In hindsight, it probably wasn't a good idea for *Advil* to post what he did at 3:48 AM, being as there are some folks who have such strong feelings about this. But I truly don't think he was being political - just a little levity about a subject that is near and dear to some of the gorillas here.



> This comes from *PDS's* sticky he posted...
> _"In the history of Club Stogie, a majority of the time political threads are started they get out of hand and members start calling other members names and throwing accusations. When this happens we delete them. You will also see many examples of threads that have been kept open when there was spirited, respectful debate.
> 
> Spirited debate is a good thing, name calling and accusations suck."_
> ...


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



rutkus said:


> can't wait to visit Cuba...legally!


Another vacation spot 4 me. And as for the cigar embargo being lifted who cares. It's more about the welfare for the citizens that will benefit from it being lifted.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



Darrell said:


> Name calling is a little juvenile, if you ask me. Abdul is just goofing around.


Not to pick a fight with you Darrell, but I don't think anything in his post points to a joking attitude except maybe for how ludicrous of a statement it was. Given his problems with posting before thinking in the recent past and knowing that this subject is very close to a few members of this board, he had to have known maybe keep that comment to himself. Is anyone looking forward to probable increased prices and decreased quality if/when the embargo is lifted... no. But you and me both know that Castro not being in power is way bigger than cigars. :2


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I hope we don't have 367 threads on this today...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=137910:tu


We're up to a total of 4 threads so far...

Come on you slackers! Create some more!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> We're up to a total of 4 threads so far...
> 
> Come on you slackers! Create some more!!!


:r
Only 4?
Why does it feel like there are so many more than that?:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Who's Fidel Castro?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

The same day Cuban dictator resigns is the same day Cuban sues UFC?

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-cubanufc021808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Coincidence?! I think not! :chk

Sorry for the jack


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



King James said:


> Not to pick a fight with you Darrell.


Of course not my friend, I just don't think it was nessecary for anyone to start calling people names. I will admit Abdul's comment was a little in poor taste, but rest assured he did not mean it in an offensive manner. We are like one big family here and with every family comes fights, let's not let this get between any friendships and let it go. It's easier that way. :2


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*

salam aleichem


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Who's Fidel Castro?


:r:tpd:

whats the big deal? besides the fact he's on EVERYONES celeb. death pool contest list?

lol no jk i kinda hope the embargo stays so the quality of smokes and the price of them doesn't change. The prices would sky rocket with all the people that are like OH EM GEE CUBANS ARE LEGAL CUBANS ARE LEGAL the kind of people who know nothing about a good cigar at that. The supply would be overwhelming and the prices would sky rocket... BOOOOO


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> The embargo will not be lifted, at least not until Fidel's brother is not in charge. This is not anything to get excited about. But hey, his brother is 76, so maybe he'll fall over soon enough.


:tpd:

I don't think the change in leadership will result in any difference. It's still essentially the same government.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

Infin1ty said:


> No, I think we will be forcing democracy down their throat before they are even able to revolt.


:tpd: isn't that the truth. bay of pigs 2..haha, like a bad sequel.

I'm with most here thinking the embargo won't be lifted until there is a complete regime change, or maybe the US will just annex cuba next and we could travel there like puerto rico...that'd be sweet....after the country picks up pace and living conditions are better.

I was never a "fidel hater", but the country needs help. but it is my understanding that raoul is more extremist than Fidel was...or at least i think I read that off of the BBC a few months ago.
once the embargo is lifted, the cuban economy will soar.....for a couple of years anyway.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

chupacabrah said:


> :tpd: isn't that the truth. bay of pigs 2..haha, like a bad sequel.
> 
> .


bay of pigs 2 electric bogalu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think anything will happen overnight. Maybe at some point the embargo will be lifted and somehow positively affect the Tobacco legislation. Not sure how, but maybe.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

FYI - whether or not you agree with the way advil said it, many FOG's have said similar things over the years in regards to the embargo.


Name calling will likely get you a very special message from the moderators.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Haven't waded through 6 pages of this thread, but this just posted on BBC News:



> US President George W Bush has called on Cuba to prepare for free elections after Fidel Castro's announcement that he is retiring on health grounds... The US state department has said its embargo on Cuba remains in place. It would probably not be lifted "any time soon", one senior official said.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

chupacabrah said:


> :tpd: isn't that the truth. bay of pigs 2..haha, like a bad sequel.
> 
> I'm with most here thinking the embargo won't be lifted until there is a complete regime change, *or maybe the US will just annex cuba next and we could travel there like puerto rico...that'd be sweet....after the country picks up pace and living conditions are better.*
> 
> ...


I would love to travel there legally as well. I think it would be an awesome experience. I also think tourism might be a positive economic force for Cuba. Besides Cigars, Cuba has great things to offer. Artists, culture, etc. It is exciting to see history in the making. I'm going shopping.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

I too am with others on this. I doubt anything will change at all. Castro hasn't been in power for a few months and things have been going the same. If any change happens I sadly doubt it will be for the better.

The only real push for the embargo to be lifted is not in cigars or even agricultural products. The real money lies in tourism. Every cruise line, airline and vacation group would love for Cuba to become a port for US travelers. This is a huge market. So it may prove well for the new leaders to at least look into this ventures. But I doubt it will actually happen any time soon.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I suspect that before US citizens are allowed to freely travel to Cuba, there will have to be a fundamental change in government and the issue of reparations for industries nationalized in the revolution will have to be addressed.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoa.....de ja vu on this thread. I swear I had a dream about reading this thread in like november.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Who cares? In 10 years Cubans will start coming down in price, because by then everyone will recognize that DR and Nicuraguans are just as good (or better) anyway. And i'll be sitting on some original blend Rocky Patel sungrowns, with about 15 years of age on 'em. :tu 

Hell, a legal cuban cigar boom might even drive down the prices of the great NC blends out there, score!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mostholycerebus said:


> Who cares? In 10 years Cubans will start coming down in price, *because by then everyone will recognize that DR and Nicuraguans are just as good (or better) anyway.* And i'll be sitting on some original blend Rocky Patel sungrowns, with about 15 years of age on 'em. :tu
> 
> Hell, a legal cuban cigar boom might even drive down the prices of the great NC blends out there, score!


Just curious, why hasn't that happened already?
Plenty of Cuban cigars around to compare today and yet many will not agree with that statement.
Really a matter of preference.
Don't know if I would ever call Cuban cigars better. Would definitely call them different. From there, all a matter of personal preference/taste.
The rest of the world has Cubans freely now yet they still covet them over Domincans and Nicaraguans.
I would agree there many fine cigars outside of Cuba.
Padrons are an excellent example as are Pepins and so on. Just would not call any of them better than the other, from my personal perspective.
Boils down to what side of the bed one prefers to get up in the morning.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Wait wait wait- Advil just got banned? For his previous comment?

I wholeheartedly disagree with what just went down...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> This is the first one I saw, so its the one I will reply to. First off, I'm glad Castro resigned, now if he and his brother would just kick the bucket so Cuba could be a democracy, or at least something better than communist, that would be wonderful. That being said, I am sure brother Raul ( I think thats his name) will take over, and IMHO, not much will change, and the embargo won't be lifted, unless MAYBE Obama or Clinton get into the presidential office in Nov. I could see either one of them lifting it.
> 
> Scott


Dont hold yer breath on that nomination.......


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Wait wait wait- Advil just got banned? For his previous comment?
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree with what just went down...


When did he get banned!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



duhman said:


> The capitalist thing to do is make money off the fool noobs hand over fist. Don't cry over the smoked cigars. There is no shortage of excellent cigars. Most of them will be smoking the fakes that will flood the market, anyway.


I don't think it is any different than a noob smoking an Anejo, Ashton VSG, etc. without the experience to know how to enjoy it. A side note: I think the fear of the cigars changing or suddenly disappearing, or going up in price will take care of itself. It is the same soil, tobacco, manufacturers. At some point the market will level out. Surely supply and demand will meet at a point to where price will lower. Also, assuming the embargo was lifted, the Cubans will have to compete with the overall market pricing, or fail economically. Just my :2. duhman, I was trying to quote you and uncballzer. Not trying to disagree with anyone. Just throwing out an opinion. I admit the unknown, initial change is a little scary, but it is inevitable. It will all work out.:ss:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> When did he get banned!


I'll shoot you a PM. I dont want to divert from the topic/purpose of the thread


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> Wait wait wait- Advil just got banned? For his previous comment?
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree with what just went down...


Advil was given a temporary time out, as it were, but not for his post in this thread.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I would love to travel there legally as well. I think it would be an awesome experience. I also think tourism might be a positive economic force for Cuba. Besides Cigars, Cuba has great things to offer. Artists, culture, etc. It is exciting to see history in the making. I'm going shopping.


Fidel is on record saying that they don't want the "trash" that comes to Cuba. By trash, he meant you and I.
That's not a very warm welcome. 
I too would love to see Old Cuba. In about 30 years, if I make it that long.

Since the "trash" comment, there is one, count em, one cruiseline that goes to Cuba. The Cuban government customarily jacks that cruiseline around, sometimes leaving them floating for a day or more before they'll let them port.

It's going to be a long while before tensions ease. We'll see what happens in the next few months.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

croatan said:


> Advil was given a temporary time out, as it were, but not for his post in this thread.


Thanks for being open about it. I stand corrected :tu


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Hopefully this is the first step to much needed change in Cuba.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd like to point out that Raul has spent his entire life staying out of the limelight. Now at 76 you can't expect him to step up into the big seat. There has to be someone else being groomed for the Presidential position.

That of course leaves the status of the Embargo in question when there isn't a Castro running the show.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

thank god, mabye some things can get done...:gn


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

hoax said:


> I'd like to point out that Raul has spent his entire life staying out of the limelight. Now at 76 you can't expect him to step up into the big seat.


You never know. Like Lewis Black said, "The good die young...but pricks live forever!"


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Artist rendition of Fidel preparing to deliver his resignation speech.
> 
> :r


hahaha!

too funny, Carlos


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

First actual photo of Fidel's resignation farewell.:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r:r:r

Found this one also.
Too funny!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Little known fact.
Fidel was actually part of the Beatles - the lost one.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Just before Fidel passed, I mean resigned, he made a commercial

Check it out


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Just before Fidel passed, I mean resigned, he made a commercial
> 
> Check it out


:r:r:r:r:r
Will always be a classic!!!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Fidel hanging by a thread


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



icehog3 said:


> Yup...I will always remember I was sitting in front of my computer at 2:39AM, reading Drazzil's thread when I learned of it.


I had a busy day, I just found it at 18:49.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO, the embargo only exsit to solidify the legacy of an assassinated president. The embargo will stand as long communism reigns in Cuba. End of story.


----------



## google.com (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> Thanks for being open about it. I stand corrected :tu


If the embargo is lifted, quality of cuban sticks will drop dramatically. And lets be realistic, they're not getting rid of communism. Should be interesting...


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> IMO, the embargo only exsit to solidify the legacy of an assassinated president. The embargo will stand as long communism reigns in Cuba. End of story.


I have heard this theory before. It does have some merit.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

It would be interesting to see what an end to the embargo would do to the non-Cuban market. You have to figure demand will decrease for the higher end stuff as people choose CC over NC. Also, if there is an end to Communism we'll also get some new blends that include Cuban tobacco.


----------



## google.com (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol, I can't advil got banned because he swore in a PM. If your old enough to smoke a stogie, your old enough to hear someone swear IMHO. :tu

And communism won't fall in Cuba. Most of their citizens seem content with the current government and the ones that weren't left (or got killed).


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

google.com said:


> Lol, I can't advil got banned because he swore in a PM. If your old enough to smoke a stogie, your old enough to hear someone swear IMHO. :tu


I'm not sure where you get your information but I would suggest you refrain from jumping to conclusions. Unless you have first hand knowledge of the what and why, you likely have a distorted perception of what happened.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

google.com said:


> Lol, I can't advil got banned because he swore in a PM. If your old enough to smoke a stogie, your old enough to hear someone swear IMHO. :tu
> 
> And communism won't fall in Cuba. Most of their citizens seem content with the current government and the ones that weren't left (or got killed).


Swearing in a PM is fine. What Advil did is not. End of story.


----------



## google.com (Feb 17, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I'm not sure where you get your information but I would suggest you refrain from jumping to conclusions. Unless you have first hand knowledge of the what and why, you likely have a distorted perception of what happened.


I do have first hand knowledge of what and why. :tu

O well... guess there's no use crying over a banning if he doesn't want to be unbanned.

I just laughed when I saw him try to log in and it said, "Banned till April because of use of swear words in a PM" or something to that effect.

Lets just drop it, k?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

google.com said:


> I do have first hand knowledge of what and why. :tu
> Unless you are a moderator, you are mistaken.
> O well... guess there's no use crying over a banning if he doesn't want to be unbanned.
> I wouldn't know.
> ...


Comments in blue.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think my dad knows yet!!! He might actually finally be able to take us to Cuba. My sisters and I can go, because we're of direct descent, but my mom can't because she only married a Cuban. No Cuban blood. This is some of the greatest news I've ever heard!!! Now to read back through 8 pages of posts....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

google.com said:


> I just laughed when I saw him try to log in and it said, "Banned till April because of use of swear words in a PM" or something to that effect.


Read it again.



google.com said:


> Lets just drop it, k?


Consider it dropped.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

In this AM's LA Times it says that Raul Castro has much more liberal tendencies than Fidel, and is not necessarily the next Cuban leader.

Communism has fallen in other parts of the world, and Cuba may follow. To me it would seem that the next leader would want to end their partial economic isolation and become a part of the global economy. JMO. Larry.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

PUFFNMO said:


> In this AM's LA Times it says that Raul Castro has much more liberal tendencies than Fidel, and is not necessarily the next Cuban leader.
> 
> Communism has fallen in other parts of the world, and Cuba may follow. To me it would seem that the next leader would want to end their partial economic isolation and become a part of the global economy. JMO. Larry.


 If by "liberal tendencies" you mean more open to freedom I have heard otherwise. He was, and I suppose still is, in charge of the military there.

Cuba can now trade with the globe, just not the U.S., right? Why should they need us? We don't need them. I would think they would be trying defiantly to show how great their Marxist model can work and shove it in our faces. They have had enough time. I am, of course, being facetious. Ending the embargo would benefit Cuba a lot and the U.S. not much at all so there would have to be something in it for us.
What would that be?


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Even though Fidel quit...His reign went over to a family member. Either son or brother and he is just as a SOB as fidel is. So we will see what happens now.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

duhman said:


> Ending the embargo would benefit Cuba a lot and the U.S. not much at all so there would have to be something in it for us.
> What would that be?


Cigars and Rum. Who cares about anything else? :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

duhman said:


> Ending the embargo would benefit Cuba a lot and the U.S. not much at all so there would have to be something in it for us.
> What would that be?


Ending the embargo would be more beneficial to Cuba and than to the US. You have a large tourist market here, short flight from Miami or Key West. Tourist dollars would bolster the economy of Cuba.

The embargo has not had the desired effect, if anything it has had the opposite effect. As long as Fidel has had the *evil* US that wants to crush the tiny nation of Cuba he has gotten support.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

The embargo makes no sense though really. Why is there an embargo in the first place, because Cuba is a Communist nation? Well so is China and a few other asian countries that make 70% of everything we use here.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Namerifrats said:


> Why is there an embargo in the first place, because Cuba is a Communist nation?


No.
The embargo has more to do with the people who lost everything when Castro & Che and the rest of the commies overthrew the previous government and nationalized everything.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought this could be a informative article related to the subject.

Check it out

http://www.miamiherald.com/548/story/425621.html


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Namerifrats said:


> The embargo makes no sense though really. Why is there an embargo in the first place, because Cuba is a Communist nation? Well so is China and a few other asian countries that make 70% of everything we use here.


It was imposed (officially at least) because Castro's government expropriated a couple billion (1961-62) dollars in American-owned industries and properties in Cuba. I've heard that the primary thing Cuba would have to do to get the embargo withdrawn is to pay compensation (or a percentage thereof) for the expropriated assets.

In practice, I'm sure a lot more would be required of the Cuban government.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

This was an email from a cigar supplier - i thought it summed things up pretty well!

Dear friends,
Of course you have read and seen on TV what happened in Cuba. It is not our place to post comments about political issues as we should not forget we are cigar merchants. We have never posted any comments about political issues in Cuba and will not do so in the future. But, some brief personal words about what happened today - as our 2 Cents shall be given.
In the past 14 years I travelled to Cuba many times and thus spent almost 3 years of my life in this beautiful country. With friends and colleagues I met Fidel Castro three times - special occasions and moments to remember. What will happen to Cuba and its wonderful people only time will tell us - reminds me of the very late 1980's when Eastern Germany collapsed. Lets hope the post Castro era will be peaceful and prosperous for Cuba.
Anyhow, as we spoke about Pre-Castro cigars and Pre-Embargo cigars in the recent years we will now most likely speak of Castro-Havanas when referring to cigars made until yesterday. Today's date will mark the break as ANY Cuban cigar manufactured from now on is a Cuban cigar but of a different era. This doesn't mean we will have to talk about any change in either taste or quality as that's a different issue. All I am saying is that from today on every Cuban cigar is a POST-Castro one. Tempus fugit.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> This was an email from a cigar supplier - i thought it summed things up pretty well!
> <<snip>>
> Anyhow, as we spoke about Pre-Castro cigars and Pre-Embargo cigars in the recent years we will now most likely speak of Castro-Havanas when referring to cigars made until yesterday. Today's date will mark the break as ANY Cuban cigar manufactured from now on is a Cuban cigar but of a different era. This doesn't mean we will have to talk about any change in either taste or quality as that's a different issue. All I am saying is that from today on every Cuban cigar is a POST-Castro one. Tempus fugit.


Well I do remember somebody else (I think it was on this board) commenting that we may one day speak of "embargo" cigars the same way we now speak of "pre-embargo" or "pre-revolution" cigars. :ss

(And as to whether they will be legal...as I commented then, when was the last time you heard of somebody being busted after 1933 for possession of Prohibition-era alcohol?)


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

tnsmoker said:


> I like how no one seems to be going, "Now the people of Cuba can be free of years of oppression". Everyone just wants to know if we can get a good cigar.


Well it is Club "Stogie" not Club "When will oppression in the world end".


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> Will always be a classic!!!


I was :r over that commercial long before I discovered cigars. Talk about a capitalist poke-in-the-eye! :tu


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

duhman said:


> Ending the embargo would benefit Cuba a lot and the U.S. not much at all so there would have to be something in it for us.
> What would that be?


An untapped market of 11 million people who want to drink Coke, chew Wrigleys gum, and finally replace their 1950s Fords with some newer models.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> Cigars and Rum. Who cares about anything else? :tu


:r

We get their good stuff, and their people get help.  It's a win-win as far as I can see.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



duhman said:


> Once the embargo lifts and the mystery is gone Cuba will have to compete on quality and value alone.


Ya know, there are a few places where "the mystery" is no mystery at all. :tu You might try checking out the shelves of tabacconists around the world, where people have a choice...

And congrats to the people of Cuba. While nothing will change over night, I think it's a step toward their freedom.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Castro steps down!*



GOAT LOCKER said:


> Ya know, there are a few places where "the mystery" is no mystery at all. :tu You might try checking out the shelves of tabacconists around the world, where people have a choice...


Too true!

Its not just the "forbidden fruit" thing that the majority of American Cigar smokers have for Cuban Cigars, the quality is just higher as evidenced by the consumers around the world who have complete access to both Cuban and Non-Cuban cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pds said:


> Well it is Club "Stogie" not Club "When will oppression in the world end".


True...I am a member at Club "When will oppression in the world end", and the bombs they send are a little different.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> True...I am a member at Club "When will oppression in the world end", and the bombs they send are a little different.


:r glad I signed on to stogie then

and for the record I agree with Carlos


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

duhman said:


> No.
> The embargo has more to do with the people who lost everything when Castro & Che and the rest of the commies overthrew the previous government and nationalized everything.


According to Wikipedia, the embargo was a result of the Cuban government's expropriation of the properties of United States citizens and corporations (notably those that belonged to the United Fruit Company and the ITT) rather than any humanitarian concern for dispossessed Cuban citizens. United Fruit had a huge influence over US foreign policy in the Caribbean and South America during the last century.

The embargo is likely to continue unless a future Cuban government offers restitution to US corporations.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Except Wikipedia is not always accurate.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

macjoe53 said:


> Except Wikipedia is not always accurate.


its on the internet


----------

